# Meal Replacement Shakes for Weight Loss & IBS?



## jhowell28

Hello!

I have IBS-A (but more D than C) and I am looking into weight loss options. There are many people I know who either use the Body by Vi or Herbalife meal replacement shakes and have had a lot of weight loss success combined with diet & exercise. Are these something that would be suitable for me? I just don't want to spend all the money on them if it's something that isn't ideal for people with IBS. I know that Herbalife has lactose and gluten free options, but I'm not sure about Body by Vi. Any advice please?


----------



## David Gomes

I personally do not believe in using meal replacement shakes, as a person needs to learn to eat better as in eating whole, healthy foods, in order to support a healthy, long-term lifestyle change. So many people gain all their weight back after losing it by supplementing meals with shakes, because in the end they never learn how to eat right, which is why we gain weight in the first place. Basically with meal replacement shakes you are controlling/limiting your calorie intake, which is the key to weight loss, but when you have reached your goal weight, then what do you do?


----------



## jhowell28

Well I know with Herbalife, for example, they recommend replacing 1-2 meals a day with a shake. Then, for the 1-2 meals that you don't replace they give you guidance as far as eating healthy (lean meats such as chicken & seafood, vegetables, etc.) and help with a diet/exercise plan outside of replacing meals with shakes. So you do receive direction in how to maintain a healthy lifestyle outside of their products. I definitely understand the importance of maintaining healthy eating habits.

I was just wondering if there was anyone who had tried these things that had a good or bad experience with them as far as causing abdominal pain, diarrhea or other issues.


----------

